# CD/DVD Burner not reading Blank discs



## Gia Giavanni

Hi, I'm having a problemu sing my burner. I have a Nc3610 Compaq Evo,with a cd/dvd burner.It reads cd's when I put them in but for some reason, everytime I try to burn a dvd it doesn't work.I've tried to download different dvd burner software, I keep getting messagaes like pleas insert writable disc. But there already one in there.Im usisng Maxell DVD+R discs.I've even downloaded Nero, and it says it burns but theres nothing on my disc.Please if anyone can help, I would appreciate it....THANKYOU.....


----------



## Firenice

I seem to have the same issue, as well as three of my friends all have different Burners/ OP systems but have the same issue with it not picking up the empty disks to burn. I have a HP DVD Writer 530r and up until a week or more ago it worked fine to write both CDs and DVDs now every disk you put it says its not empty. If you go into the CD through the drive it will open fine show it is empty. I though it might of just been dieing but since two of my friends now have the same issue I'm not so sure.


----------



## GodChild

Dear firenice and Gia,
I seem to have the same problem. I just insert hte disk again and it will read the disk... Maybe this a start of a more serios problem for me... to where it eventually wont read my disk at all...sometimes i get not enough space on my drive!? 
GodChild


----------



## bhahar84

Hi Gia Giavanni!! Hi Firenice!! Hi GodChild!!

So, these seems a serious issue we having here, since three different person having a same issue 

I would try to provide the solutions here, *but keep in mind that for every single computer, the solutions maybe differ*. So, I would guide one by one, and I would mention the *specific steps for each one of you. If I didn't mention its specific, then you all may go ahead and try*, ok :smile:

So, can I know is there any hardware or software that you add on your computer recently? And is all of you have iTunes installed on your computer?


----------



## GodChild

yes have iTines and have recently installed new hardware....GodChild


----------



## bhahar84

GodChild said:


> yes have iTines and have recently installed new hardware....GodChild


Hi again GodChild!! :grin:

So, you have iTunes installed on your system? 

So GodChild, can you try this steps below, do it one by one, and post again whether it resolves your issue, ok

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.Open up the *REGISTRY EDITOR*, by typing _regedit in the RUN box (XP)_ or _search field in start menu (Vista)_

2.Click *File , Export* , _type a filename that is easy for you to remember, after that browse to the any of your folder, and click Save_. In case your registry corrupted, u can always browse back to the folder where u save this registry, and double click on it

3.Then, click the plus sign ( + ) next to the following items in the list:

* HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE​* SYSTEM​* CurrentControlSet​* Control​* Class​
4.Select *4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318* . Make sure you have selected this exact key name. Select the *LowerFilters* value _on the right pane_ and _press the Delete key. Confirm the deletion by clicking Yes_. Try to look for *UpperFilters* as well on the right pane. _Delete the string UpperFilters as well._

5._Delete all other UpperFilter and LowerFilter values within the 4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 key if they exist_. Then, close the registry editor and restart the computer. Your cd/dvd drive should now be recognized by Windows.












p/s:
See whether your writing/burning software recognize your drive as well. If it doesn't, you may need to reinstall the CD/DVD writing software again.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*WARNING!! :4-thatsba 

A improper editing of Registry Editor could make your computer not bootable at all. So, make sure you followed the command exactly as above, and don't delete or change any other string in the Registry Editor. Make sure you make a proper backup by clicking File > Export and save to proper folder. It is better if you can create a System Restore point as well (Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Restore) *


Let us know if that work by posting here again :smile:


----------



## Cpt Spaulding

This seems like a common problem. At first about 4 years ago now my computer stopped reading Burnt CD's and hasn't sense. Well now it's not reading DVD's or CD's, burnt or not.

I figured oh well, time to buy an external. Doesn't work either. So I started reading more. Found this site and various others. I've got my primary and secondary IDE's on DMA, all drivers are up-to-date (and normally always are), disabled all non microsoft services (minus my wireless adapter), and have tried what you have said with regedit. Still no luck.

Here's a list of the programs on my Add/Remove Programs.

uTorrent
A4 TECH USB2.0 PC Camera G
Ad-Aware 2007
Adobe Acrobat 7.0.9 Professional
Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader 7.0
Adobe Shockwave Player
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Ashampoo Movie Shrink & Burn 2
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
AutoBackup
Avance AC'97 Audio
AVG 7.5
Belarc Advisor 7.2
BHO (remove only)
Black & White 2
Bulent's Screen Recorder
CamStudio
Direct Show Ogg Borbis Filter (remove only)
Diskeeper 2007 Pro Premier
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Pro Codec
DivX Web Player
Dr.DivX
DVD X Rescue
DVDXCopy Platinum 3.2.1
Ethereal 0.10.10
FEAR
FormFlow 2.23 Filler
Fraps (remove only)
FreeAgent Pro Tools
GameSpy Arcade
Guild Wars
HighMAT Extension to Microsoft Windows XP CD Writing Wizard
Hijack This 1.99.1
IsoBuster 1.8
iSpQ VideoChat 7.0
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.27
LimeWire PRO 4.14.10
Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter
LiveUpdate 2.0 (Symantec Corporation)
Logitech SetPoint
Macro Express 3
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 1.2.1
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internet Explorer Administration Kit 5
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft Office XP Resource Kit
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Frankwork Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Windows Journal Viewer
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.11)
Mozilla Thunderbird (2.0.0.9)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)
Multimedia / Internet Keyboard Driver
PacketX 2.1
PaltalkScene
PC Pitstop Disk MD 1.1
Pinnacle Hollywood FX 4.6
Pinnacle USB device drivers
PlayNC Launcher
PowerDVD
Privoxy 3.0.6
QuickSFV (remove only)
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Registry Mechanic 6.0
Serials 2000 7.1+
Shockwave
SPC 610NC Laptop Camera
SPC 610NC Laptop Camera
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.3
Studio 8
Symantec AntiVirus
TeamSpeak 2 RC2
The Battle for Middle-earth (tm) II
Tor 0.2.0.12-alpha
Trillian
Uplink
Ventrillo Client
Vidalia 0.0.15
VirtuallyJenna-025.002
VobSub v2.23 (Remove Only)
VP-EYE
What's Running 2.2
Windows Defender
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player Firefox Pluging
Windows Media Recorder
Windows Rights Managment Client Backwards Compatibility SP2
Windows Rights Management Client with Service Pack 2
Windows XP Service Pack 2
WinImage
WinRAR archiver
WinZip
Xfire (remove only)
Xfire Plus: IP Launcher
Xfire Plus: Multi-IM
Xfire Plus: Music Plugin
Xfire Plus: TeamSpeak Options
Xfire Plus: Ventrilo Options
XoftSpySE
XviD Video Codec 1.1.2-01022007
XVid;-)
Yahoo! Messenger

Here's my HijackThis file also
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:15:04 AM, on 2/5/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WUSB54Gv4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Seagate\AutoBackup\MemeoBackup.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\thunderbird.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = about:blank
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8BBE525E-7ED4-4C25-8568-B128846116A1} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B7596E59-DB68-4B7B-A0B8-FCA7F6E6CF4F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C4F147D7-BF25-488E-A12B-EFD43E7029BF} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Startup: AutoBackup Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Seagate\AutoBackup\MemeoLauncher.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: PalTalk - {4EAFEF58-EEFA-4116-983D-03B49BCBFFFE} - C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\Paltalk.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - 
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1095447002406
O16 - DPF: {C4925E65-7A1E-11D2-8BB4-00A0C9CC72C3} (Virtools WebPlayer Class) - http://a532.g.akamai.net/f/532/6712/4h/player.virtools.com/downloads/player/Install3.0/Installer.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {5F842299-D6A7-448B-B578-8E279C20BD48} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: awtqo - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: nnnmllj - nnnmllj.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wingdm32 - wingdm32.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WUSB54Gv4SVC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe" "WUSB54Gv4.exe (file missing)


----------



## bhahar84

Hi Cpt Spaulding!!

Did you tried to delete the upper filter and lower filter as I posted above? 




*And you didn't have to post the HijackThis log file on the forum other than the security forum. Only security experts use this tools to troubleshoot the infections on the computer *


----------



## Cpt Spaulding

Yes I have, deleted and restarted and same thing.

I have two different CD/DVD Combo drives (one I just bought) windows can recognize both it's just that they cannot read ANY media.

My Samsung drive is running U101 (installed U102 before but it was the wrong driver so I reinstalled U101) the External CD/DVD Combo is recognized as AOPEN DVD RW ISU8484G USB Device.

I also found Upper and LowerFilters in that string in these locations.

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________U101_____\5&18a5430&0&

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________BOOT_____\5&18a5430&0&

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________U101_____\5&18a5430&0&

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________U101_____\5&18a5430&1&

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________U102_____\5&18a5430&0&

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\USBSTOR\CDRom&Ven_AOPEN&Prod_DVD_RW_ISU8484G&Rev_1.11\200612251086&0


My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\USBSTOR\CDRom&Ven_AOPEN&Prod_DVD_RW_ISU8484G&Rev_1.11\2006122510860&0


My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\USBSTOR\CDRom&Ven_SanDisk&Prod_U3_Cruzer_Micro&Rev_2.15\00000604100834

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________BOOT_____\5&18a5430&0&

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________U101_____\5&18a5430&0&

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________U101_____\5&18a5430&1&

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________U102_____\5&18a5430&0&

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\USBSTOR\CDRom&Ven_AOPEN&Prod_DVD_RW_ISU8484G&Rev_1.11\200612251086&0

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\USBSTOR\CDRom&Ven_AOPEN&Prod_DVD_RW_ISU8484G&Rev_1.11\2006122510860&0

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\USBSTOR\CDRom&Ven_SanDisk&Prod_U3_Cruzer_Micro&Rev_2.15\00000604100834

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________BOOT_____\5&18a5430&0&0.0.0

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________U101_____\5&18a5430&0&0.0.0

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________U101_____\5&18a5430&1&0.0.0

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SN-324B______________U102_____\5&18a5430&0&0.0.0

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRom&Ven_AOPEN&Prod_DVD_RW_Isu8484G&Rev_1.11\200612251086

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRom&Ven_AOPEN&Prod_DVD_RW_Isu8484G&Rev_1.11\2006122510860

My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRom&Ven_SanDisk&Prod_U3_Cruzer_Micro&Rev_2.15\0000060410


----------



## bhahar84

Hi again Cpt Spaulding!

*Don't delete or edit any other registry string on your own!!*

Try to uninstall the iTunes first. See if the drive is working after that.


----------



## Cpt Spaulding

Still same problem even after I delted ITunes and restarted the computer.


----------



## bhahar84

Is there any other softwares or hardwares you add before the cd/dvd not working?


----------



## Cpt Spaulding

I've been thinking the same thing since I had this issue when NERO was installed but unsure. The drive in the laptop hasn't read burnt CD's for a LONG time (about 4-6 months after I bought the laptop). But even the brand new external not working made me realize it has to be internal setting on the computer.

I guess I can start deleting programs to see which it could be. The only one I can think of at the moment would be QuickTime since I don't remember trying to use my drive since I installed iTues + Quicktime.


----------



## bhahar84

So, it absolutely the internal settings, since the external drive also not working. Try to uninstall the applications you suspect as a culprit first, like iTunes and Quicktime. Also try to uninstall the Nero, as you mentioned it earlier. See if its working after that :smile:


----------



## DLem

I'm going to try your suggestion later today for my buddy's computer when I get home, but thought I'd throw in here to see if you think I might have a similar problem.

He has a Sony removeable dvd/r that is plugged in through usb connection. He recently installed a new video card (AGP) and now the dvd/r isn't working properly. He's tried drivers and settings and all the like, even reinstalled windows. to no avail. the dvd/r works on my computer just fine, plug it in and go.

I should mention that I believe he said it would do audio, but not video. Also when we do a search on canyourunit.com to see if he can run Battlefield 2142, the only problem that comes up is that it can't see a dvd drive that can run the game (which he used to run on the removable one).

I figure it might require a similar solution as you have here as it just began being problematic when he installed the new video card.

Any other ideas I might want to look at?


----------



## bhahar84

DLem said:


> I'm going to try your suggestion later today for my buddy's computer when I get home, but thought I'd throw in here to see if you think I might have a similar problem.
> 
> He has a Sony removeable dvd/r that is plugged in through usb connection. He recently installed a new video card (AGP) and now the dvd/r isn't working properly. He's tried drivers and settings and all the like, even reinstalled windows. to no avail. the dvd/r works on my computer just fine, plug it in and go.
> 
> I should mention that I believe he said it would do audio, but not video. Also when we do a search on canyourunit.com to see if he can run Battlefield 2142, the only problem that comes up is that it can't see a dvd drive that can run the game (which he used to run on the removable one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other ideas I might want to look at?


Hi DLem!!

From your description, it seems like there's only a new graphic card added, which lead to the issue. It seems like this is not any software or setting related. Can I know what is your buddy new graphic card? If it is one of the latest powerful graphic card such as 8800 GT, then I suspect this might be a power issue. The new powerful graphic card, usually requires way too much power, hence may cause the system to become unstable if you didn't upgrade the power supply unit. 

Just simple troubleshooting, try to unplug the graphic card, and see whether the DVD-drive working. If its working fine, the its confirm the power issue here :smile:
I figure it might require a similar solution as you have here as it just began being problematic when he installed the new video card.


----------



## Cpt Spaulding

Already had NERO uninstalled years ago. I uninstalled QuickTime and MacroExpress (a program I know I installed before I had issues). Still not working.

My event log shows an Event 11 for the cdrom (I'm guessing for the internal one but I don't see how since it tries to read and even the little CD comes up beside the cursor on both drives when it's reading yet the drives show nothing in them). Check cdroms and neither are on the location being shown.

Also getting an Event 7 on the disk (even though both my internal and externals look fine and I even made sure to redefrag them manually with DiskKeeper).

Cdrom and disk errors are sporadic (looks like some happen during startup but I can't get them to appear when I do task like load a DVD do something on the internal or external HD).

Last issue is when I check Storage\Removable Storage\Libraries\(both internal and external combo drives) I get 0 Mounts, and nothing in the Device address areas. Also they have location 0 and 0 (0) which is also the same location as my internal and external HD's.

Just checked security settings and decided to add Everyone with full access (since I didn't see that user group). No luck.

Just noticed I've had disk Warning Event 51 at \Device\Harddisk1\D... D and E are my cdroms (D internal E external.. HD's are C internal F external).

Also I have nothing that shows in Storage\Removable Storage\Media


----------



## recliner

I have a question behahar84, my DVD/CD-RW Drive will play dvds, cds but when I try to burn a video file from hard drive with AVS video converter or AVS video editor, when I insert dvd it says no disc inserted, when I click D drive it says no disc inserted (which there is) my question is your suggestion to others would it work in my situation (deleting upper filter and lower filter in registry. thanks Terp


----------



## DLem

Thanks bhahar84 for responding. We have actually already tried removing the video card and drivers to go back to the old onboard video, and it doesn't work doing that either anymore. That said, we haven't spent quite as much time on the details there.

His new video card is a: HIS Radeon ATI 2600 XT. It could be a powersupply issue as I believe we've discussed that possibility on other problems he's recently had. He recently grabbed a M-Audio soundcard that wouldn't run properly as well.

Another posibility we've considered is mobo. He has an ABIT SG72 motherboard, and i can't help but think it's problematic, considering the number of issues he's had compared to myself, or anyone else i've built a computer for using an ASUS mobo. Any chance that could be an issue? Any way I could figure out why/how?

My more complete details are in this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f149/removable-dvd-drive-issues-with-new-video-card-219192.html

*edit*

To add a bit more, when we go into my computer and view the drive it will show what disc we've got in there, so it is reading it somewhat.


----------



## bhahar84

Cpt Spaulding said:


> Already had NERO uninstalled years ago. I uninstalled QuickTime and MacroExpress (a program I know I installed before I had issues). Still not working.
> 
> My event log shows an Event 11 for the cdrom (I'm guessing for the internal one but I don't see how since it tries to read and even the little CD comes up beside the cursor on both drives when it's reading yet the drives show nothing in them). Check cdroms and neither are on the location being shown.
> 
> Also getting an Event 7 on the disk (even though both my internal and externals look fine and I even made sure to redefrag them manually with DiskKeeper).
> 
> Cdrom and disk errors are sporadic (looks like some happen during startup but I can't get them to appear when I do task like load a DVD do something on the internal or external HD).
> 
> Last issue is when I check Storage\Removable Storage\Libraries\(both internal and external combo drives) I get 0 Mounts, and nothing in the Device address areas. Also they have location 0 and 0 (0) which is also the same location as my internal and external HD's.
> 
> Just checked security settings and decided to add Everyone with full access (since I didn't see that user group). No luck.
> 
> Just noticed I've had disk Warning Event 51 at \Device\Harddisk1\D... D and E are my cdroms (D internal E external.. HD's are C internal F external).
> 
> Also I have nothing that shows in Storage\Removable Storage\Media





You have a code 11 on CD-drive? Try to go to Device Manager, and right click on CD/DVD-Rom and choose *Uninstall*. Try restart the computer then.


----------



## bhahar84

DLem said:


> Thanks bhahar84 for responding. We have actually already tried removing the video card and drivers to go back to the old onboard video, and it doesn't work doing that either anymore. That said, we haven't spent quite as much time on the details there.
> 
> His new video card is a: HIS Radeon ATI 2600 XT. It could be a powersupply issue as I believe we've discussed that possibility on other problems he's recently had. He recently grabbed a M-Audio soundcard that wouldn't run properly as well.
> 
> Another posibility we've considered is mobo. He has an ABIT SG72 motherboard, and i can't help but think it's problematic, considering the number of issues he's had compared to myself, or anyone else i've built a computer for using an ASUS mobo. Any chance that could be an issue? Any way I could figure out why/how?
> 
> My more complete details are in this thread:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f149/removable-dvd-drive-issues-with-new-video-card-219192.html
> 
> *edit*
> 
> To add a bit more, when we go into my computer and view the drive it will show what disc we've got in there, so it is reading it somewhat.





It seems there is too many issue here you're facing on this computer. I think I'll continue with your issue on the other thread, as to avoid traffic jam in this thread :grin:


----------



## bhahar84

recliner said:


> I have a question behahar84, my DVD/CD-RW Drive will play dvds, cds but when I try to burn a video file from hard drive with AVS video converter or AVS video editor, when I insert dvd it says no disc inserted, when I click D drive it says no disc inserted (which there is) my question is your suggestion to others would it work in my situation (deleting upper filter and lower filter in registry. thanks Terp


Yes Terp :grin:

Do you have iTunes installed on the computer. Try to do the delete upper filter and lower filter first. Follow the steps exactly as in the post #6 in this thread :grin:


----------



## recliner

thankyou behahar84, your advice worked. I've narrowed my problem to the software for not seeing disc. terp


----------



## bhahar84

recliner said:


> thankyou behahar84, your advice worked. I've narrowed my problem to the software for not seeing disc. terp


Is it working now? Would be very glad if you get it working again :grin:


----------



## Cpt Spaulding

Yea my stuff is crapped. I checked my reg at work on the cpu and made sure my laptop and it matched. Tried power cycling the laptop. Everything I could think of and no luck. Ran the Autorun fix from Microsoft and it doesn't work because it says the rom's don't have anything in them ect.

Sooooo looks like I might as well just buy a new computer.


----------



## bhahar84

Can you try to get a hand on any other dc/dvd drives? Maybe you can try to replace the drive and see if that works :smile:


----------

